# New member-Just want to say Hi



## justadddirt (Apr 25, 2007)

I just wanted to say hello to everyone. I'm another one of those Pennsylvania diggers (West Central) & like everybody on this forum,love it. This is a great forum& has a lot of knowledgable members. Also a lot of members with a good since of humor,which I think helps make the forum click.When I figure out how to post pitcures I'll be posting things in the near future. So HELLO EVERYONE"""""""


----------



## Tony14 (Apr 25, 2007)

Glad to have ya on here Gary and I cant wait to see some pics!!


----------



## justadddirt (Apr 25, 2007)

Tony, Thank's for the welcome.


----------



## LC (Apr 25, 2007)

Gary, welcome to the forum. You are going to love it! I have been on here for a short time as well, and look forward to coming on line to it every day. And those guys digging those magnificant bottles out of those privies are driving me nuts! Always wanted to do that but never got the chance. Will look forward to your postings of bottles in the future. Take care for now, Lou


----------



## whosyerdaddy (Apr 25, 2007)

gary,    welcome to the forum from an ol timer at this bottle game.  hope u stick round awhile.  cant wait to see pics


 whosyer


----------



## logueb (Apr 25, 2007)

Gary, Welcome to the Forum.  Still new here myself.  Been digging and collecting for over 40 years.  Since coming on the forum in Jan. 07, I,ve dug more in those short months than I had in years. I have learned a great deal about bottles since becoming a member.  There are a lot of great people on here that really know their stuff and don't mind sharing.  Good luck.


----------



## California Dream N (Apr 25, 2007)

Welcome Aboard Gary..The people on this site are Funny and Very knowledgable about  bottles and can be a BIG help..Enjoy yourself and please post some pix soon...Norene


----------



## justadddirt (Apr 25, 2007)

Lou,Whosyer,Buster&Norene, Thanks all for the welcome.Great to be here.


----------



## jodie (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey new member lack of response got my nose out joint when I first accessed this website but as I learn to use it a message or two will float into my inbox inspiring me or making me want to inspire. The bottlebug doesn't let go 
 and every time I get a message it starts to itch. I'm a million miles away in Australia. And we have some bottles that are pretty impressive but we're a new country. No doubt when I find one I'll post a picture. Stiil trying for a real good one. Good Luck and enjoy the forums jodie (lavs) Australia


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 25, 2007)

Welcome Jodie,....and Gary...This site is a good place to feed your bottle addiction and everyone here seems pretty nice! Very helpful as well...                                                              Regards,  Joe


----------



## BRIAN S. (Apr 25, 2007)

First off .... I'd like to say welcome to the forum Gary ! 
 Second ..... Jodie , I have seen some great Semi cabin bitters from Aussie . Keep diggin ' and I'm sure you'll turn a few out .


----------



## AiXeLsyD13 (Apr 25, 2007)

Welcome aboard!  I'm a newbie myself, and from the 'Burgh.  I haven't done any digging (yet), just have found stuff calling my name in antique stores.

 I'm still trying to figure out how to keep up with all the posts here...


----------



## justadddirt (Apr 25, 2007)

Thank's for the welcome Jodie,Joe,Brian & AiXeLsyD13. Been coming into forum as a guest for the last year & figured I might as well join.Thank's"""""


----------



## jodie (Apr 26, 2007)

Hey all, good to see the response to the new member I must admit I was a bit miffed not getting a reply straight away but probably my fault as I didn't understand computers, chatrooms or much about bottles. Learning all the time and not looking back. I know some of us prefer the company of the mud, leechs, and outdoors but we can only learn and source info from those like us and this is the place to be. Then there's those like me, that thank god for bottling and got a whole new lease on life and living. Very new to the game!! Thanks for the help, life and 
 fun I'm gonna have digging in the mud!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## epgorge (Apr 26, 2007)

Hey Jodie,

 I have a friend who is a professional snowmaker here at Killingtion, the Beast of the East. He goes to Australia to work snow making there, since you really are on the other side of the world. Then he comes  back when your summer hits. 
 Globally you are not a new country, perhaps a new society but I have seen some awesome Udolpho Wolfe bottles and other bitters come from digs and dives in Australia. 

 I would love to buy some but the shipping kills me, even with the rate exchange.

 Welcome. Now time for me to go to my outback.

 Joel


----------



## jodie (Apr 26, 2007)

you lot are making me feel guilty being so friendly, cant say I don't like it though. I don't think I 've I got anything that would interest any of you, but I sure do plan on finding some. Always a welcome to those that venture down this way let me know if I can help. I'm sure my writings taken on a southern drawl. Scary very scary. A pleasure all  Might go to bed had a big week and it's bed time down here. Night all


----------

